

Google patents full body teleportation - benigeri
https://www.google.com/patents/US20060071122

======
arfar
1) It was only an application

2) It was abandoned in 2006 (extremely unlikely to be re-opened)

3) Nothing to do with Google.

Check for yourself on:
[http://portal.uspto.gov/pair/PublicPair](http://portal.uspto.gov/pair/PublicPair)

Application Number: 10/953212

